

Show HN: Real Time Pong - my first node app - reppic
http://rt-pong.herokuapp.com/

======
dserban
Question: did you develop this game on a display with a higher vertical
resolution than 768?

~~~
reppic
Yup, is this about the arrow keys scrolling the page along with the paddles?
While the arrow keys work, the hints at the beginning suggest using 'w' and
's.'

